# Who has YouTube here on the forum?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

donutz6666's channel - YouTube

But the account isn't for anything except uploading videos that I want to share, so don't expect a theme.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

uglyfido - YouTube I literally have three videos there from 2 years ago though. I guess I should remember to film things more often. LoL!


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I do, but I'm not sure it's something I'd like to share. I'm very active on my channel, it's just not the sort of things most of you would be used to seeing I imagine ;D


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Edge said:


> I do, but I'm not sure it's something I'd like to share. I'm very active on my channel, it's just not the sort of things most of you would be used to seeing I imagine ;D


Ok, im taking a guess here. You play cod, and post it online?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Ok, im taking a guess here. You play cod, and post it online?


Not far off! I don't restrict myself to one game, but that's pretty much it. Minecraft, CoD, Spooky games, pretty much anything people want to see.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Edge said:


> Not far off! I don't restrict myself to one game, but that's pretty much it. Minecraft, CoD, Spooky games, pretty much anything people want to see.


I knew it, because i do to.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I knew it, because i do to.


Haha that's cool man. What's your channel?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Edge said:


> Haha that's cool man. What's your channel?


Lumos Br0 - YouTube


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Lumos Br0 - YouTube


Sick editing man  I guess I should return the honor then Edge - Feelin' Steezy? - YouTube


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Edge said:


> Sick editing man  I guess I should return the honor then Edge - Feelin' Steezy? - YouTube


Oh shit. Woop, youtuber. Awesome channel bro


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Oh shit. Woop, youtuber. Awesome channel bro


Haha thanks dude


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Edge said:


> Not far off! I don't restrict myself to one game, but that's pretty much it. Minecraft, CoD, Spooky games, pretty much anything people want to see.


Hm, I was going to guess either ballet or porn.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Hm, I was going to guess either ballet or porn.


Don't knock ballet! I know some pretty sick shredders who did it (; Making them spins look easy (;


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Ehrmegerd Snerberderng - YouTube

Snowboarding stuff mostly. And skating. Weinerz


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Fridge. Snowolf. Can you please buy a damn gopro, because your vids would be much more high quality and nicer. Id watch your vids.


----------



## pwol (Mar 7, 2011)

pwol9 - YouTube

mostly motorcycle vids... I just started using my gopro to record my newb snowboarding skills.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

Nicola Turco - YouTube
enjoy! a lot of videos


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah but it's just videos of my daughter. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

100+ of my tasty edits of Snowmobiling, Snowboarding, Fishing and some misc videos

:thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/user/oneshotjonny


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

hikeswithdogs1's channel - YouTube

Slim pickens right now, hope to add more soon


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Edge said:


> Edge - Feelin' Steezy? - YouTube


You're actually a 'real' youtuber! Hahah congratz! Oh and by 'real' I mean big/partnered/a lot of subs


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine but only one video and I stole it because I'm in it. Buying a gopro to record the Telluride trip but can't decide on the 2 or 3 (battery life)

Slosh Pit BMBW 2011 - YouTube


----------

